# New from WV



## Lil4x4Girl (Sep 27, 2011)

I just purchased my 1st bow last weekend, a Diamond Razor Edge. He has a Bear Whitetail II and just started hunting with it last year. He took his 1st deer with it early season this year. My husband & I are looking for a good practice target (field points). 

We have been out the past 2 evenings shooting and I've manager to bruise up my forearm pretty good. I don't know what I'm doing but once in a while it gets me! Ouch! 

Anyway, just wanted to say Hi and looking forward to doing some reading....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

Sounds like your draw length is too long


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Lil4x4Girl.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to AT! Glad to have you!


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the insane asylum


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:

And What asa1485 said.


----------

